# maillog have unnecessary info



## alex2323 (May 15, 2009)

my maillog have unnecessary info, how can I make it smaller? Thanks. (FreeBSD, Postfix 2.5.4)


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2009)

What kind of "unnecessary info"?


----------



## alex2323 (May 15, 2009)

for example
 NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[92.126.55.192]: 550 5.1.1 <vladimir@sibautomatic.ru>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown;


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2009)

Are you worried about your maillog getting too big (use newsyslog and limit to 100K, 1M, whatever) or about Postfix logging too much (there are some logging entries in main.cf(.default), see http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html -- , but you could try changing the syslog facility too (like excluding mail.crit from mail.info, but I have no idea how that would look).


----------



## phoenix (May 15, 2009)

You don't want to know when you are being spammed, or where the messages are coming from?


----------



## hydra (May 15, 2009)

Those information are not unnecessary. However, you can do several things. Either you grep them out, ignore, or you start maintaining a list of AS which spam you the most, or just the selected IPs / subnets. You can give 4xx code to them for example. Depends on you...


----------

